# 50mg per week bump more than doubles testosterone level TRT bloodwork



## BigSwolePump (Jun 17, 2020)

So I did bloods back in February and came in at 556 while on 100mg of test cyp per week. I had follow-up bloodwork done this month and came back at 1320 at 150mg of test cyp per week.

How the fuk is this possible? I mean, I expected an increase but not that much from an extra 50mg per week.

My first bloods were done Saturday and the second was done Thursday and I do injections on Sunday if that helps.

Now I have to get bloods again in September and I was going to start my cycle. DAMN

Thoughts?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2020)

It may be slightly over dosed gear.150mg gets me close to 900


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 17, 2020)

Was the Test Cyp from the Pharmacy or UGL?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 17, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Was the Test Cyp from the Pharmacy or UGL?


 Pharmacy. Script from doc.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 17, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> It may be slightly over dosed gear.150mg gets me close to 900


If it wasn't pharm grade, I would have thought the same.

1300 seems high for 150mg per week. I legit don't want to be that high for trt. As dumb as that sounds.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 17, 2020)

That is interesting. I’m sure timing played some part of it. 
I know everyone is different, my script is 200mg a week and I always take 100 mg 7 days before my bloods and that puts me 600-800ish.
 Last time I took a full 200 I believe I was around 1250 and I just said I got off schedule and took my shot the day before bloodwork and the dr never said anything.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> So I did bloods back in February and came in at 556 while on 100mg of test cyp per week. I had follow-up bloodwork done this month and came back at 1320 at 150mg of test cyp per week.
> 
> How the fuk is this possible? I mean, I expected an increase but not that much from an extra 50mg per week.
> 
> ...


How long had you been on 100mg/wk?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> How long had you been on 100mg/wk?



It was for the first 3 months that I started TRT


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 30, 2020)

Watson Cyp from Walgreens?
!S!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2020)

SHRUGS said:


> Watson Cyp from Walgreens?
> !S!



I never really looked at he manufacturer as I get it from CVS so I thought is must be legit. It appears to be made in Portugal or some shit.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 30, 2020)

Every now and again I pull a >1,500 on 172 mg per week (.43 ml every 3.5 days)

I usually run 1,100 on that dose.  It could be a fluke.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2020)

that looks like really good stuff mind if I lick the beaters ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> that looks like really good stuff mind if I lick the beaters ?



I am wondering if it could be overdosed. Rx Human grade overdosed? Is that possible?


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am wondering if it could be overdosed. Rx Human grade overdosed? Is that possible?



Assuming the FDA is regulating all Rx drugs, having your product not containing the stated dose could probably result in serious fines or loss of a license. 

Just my guess. I think the possibility of it being overdosed is low.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> Assuming the FDA is regulating all Rx drugs, having your product not containing the stated dose could probably result in serious fines or loss of a license.
> 
> Just my guess. I think the possibility of it being overdosed is low.



I get bloods drawn again in September. If I test that high again, I am afraid that she will stop the treatment or make me go to her office for injections. She wants me below 800


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 3, 2020)

This is so simple.  BSP u did not disclose that u did deadlifts, squats, had sex, and took the deer antler pills right before ur latest bloods. That’s gotta be it.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 3, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I get bloods drawn again in September. If I test that high again, I am afraid that she will stop the treatment or make me go to her office for injections. She wants me below 800



You could do what I do....cheat and don't inject your full dose prior to the bloodwork. You don't get to know where you're really at but it's better than the potential alternative you mentioned. And you could always go to any lab and get tested for not that much $$. I just used Walk-In lab online to order total and free T for $68 and went to a Quest lab right down the street.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 3, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> This is so simple.  BSP u did not disclose that u did deadlifts, squats, had sex, and took the deer antler pills right before ur latest bloods. That’s gotta be it.



You are starting to sound like one of my coworkers who is on deer antler spray, creatine, and some tri-blend SARM....


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> You are starting to sound like one of my coworkers who is on deer antler spray, creatine, and some tri-blend SARM....



I bet he's HUUUUUUGE


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 3, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> You could do what I do....cheat and don't inject your full dose prior to the bloodwork. You don't get to know where you're really at but it's better than the potential alternative you mentioned. And you could always go to any lab and get tested for not that much $$. I just used Walk-In lab online to order total and free T for $68 and went to a Quest lab right down the street.


Are u guys drawing ur own blood for these online tests?


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Are u guys drawing ur own blood for these online tests?



You get the lab orders online, bring it to a lab, they do the bloodwork, email you the results. Here's a few sites... 

https://www.privatemdlabs.com/
https://www.personalabs.com/


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 3, 2020)

This is the one I used https://www.walkinlab.com/
Only problem is that some of the labs they use don't measure over 1500 total T so if you are testing to see your blast or cycle levels you won't get your exact levels.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 3, 2020)

So after my 12 week test C cycle, should I get my blood done two weeks or four weeks after i finish cycle?
Sorry to hijack ur thread BSP


----------



## white ape (Jul 5, 2020)

So I’m interested in how this plays out BSP. I just got my test dose bumped to 150mg a week as well. Will get bloods at my 3 months mark. Got them at 4 weeks in and was on 100mg. I dose Monday morning and get blood drawn Thursday morning. My doc told me that my test levels would be highest 3 days after injection. I’m trying to keep everything consistent so I can really know what’s happening inside my body. Got like 6 weeks until next blood draw. Will let you know what happened!


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

I just got bumped to 150 from 100 as well. I haven’t seen the lab yet t know where I was at 100, but I feel so much better now. 

I will mention this though on the issue of pharma. Yes it’s regulated, but there’s always a range. So it’s possible it’s a bit hotter than normal, but it shouldn’t be more than single digit percentage. I have noticed with my 1ml vials that if I draw 100mg/.5ml the first shot, the second I just draw what’s left. It’s more than .5. Not a ton, but that combined with full allowable strength could be it.


----------



## HeiseTX (Aug 27, 2020)

Which site/test should I order? Before starting a cycle.


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 27, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> So I did bloods back in February and came in at 556 while on 100mg of test cyp per week. I had follow-up bloodwork done this month and came back at 1320 at 150mg of test cyp per week.
> 
> How the fuk is this possible? I mean, I expected an increase but not that much from an extra 50mg per week.
> 
> ...



your first bloodwork was done 6 days after injection. The 2nd 4 days after. 

test cyp will peak 3-4 days after injection and the day before your injections is your trough (lowest point) level. 

for example: myself, I pin 100mg/week and 3 days after injection I draw 1000ng of testosterone. My trough (6 days) I draw just under 700ng. 

you’re comparing your trough level to your peak plus 50mg of test on top of it


----------

